# Enrollment stats (MState)



## rettev (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't wanna start anything but found it humorous that this would be still included on a REAL colleges official course catalog.
Fast Facts
Enrollment:
Total number students served.................... 9,154
Full-time students ............................................. 52%
Part-time students ............................................ 48%
Percent male ....................................................... 42%
Percent female.................................................... 58%
Percent students of color...................................9%

http://www.minnesota.edu/?file_id=2491


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

hmmm it is strange that they list the last line... maybe that's why that % is low


----------

